# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Flasim per veshje te brendshme

## _ZoGu_

Ketu mund te postoni koleksione te ndryshme te brendshme. Me pelqejne shum BabyDoll dresses. 

Po ja filloj un me disa nga Ann Summers, i ka shum te lezecme dhe kan cmime normale.

1.Sweetheart Baby Doll
2.Honey Black Peek A Boo Babydoll
3. Paradise Babydoll

----------


## _ZoGu_

1. Naughty Angel Cami Set
2. Play With Me Vest And Hotpant
3. Bite Me Short And Vest Set

----------


## StormAngel

Nuk dua te ta prish temen, por desha vetem te them se gjithmone e kam urryer fjalen lingerie, per shkak se me eshte dukur si ndonje fjale bizaro-seksuale.  :ngerdheshje: 

Nejse, kjo nuk do te thote qe nuk me pelqejne modelet qe ke vendos. Keep on.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## _ZoGu_

1. French Tease Baby Doll
2. Lil Miss Summers Baby Doll
3. PIN UP CHEMISE

----------


## _ZoGu_

Lool CheLives...lingerie per ktu ku jam un thjesht perdoret per robat e brendshme te ndryshme dhe si fjal ngjan cik si thua ti por gjithsesi kte fjal perdorim neper boutique sections. anyway flm  :buzeqeshje: 

Kto me posht jan sleepwear nga Victoria Secrets.

----------


## _ZoGu_

Perseri disa nga Victoria Secrets

----------


## _ZoGu_

Edhe disa te tjera nga Victoria Secrets  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## _ZoGu_

Prap nga Victoria Secretes. Ajo e dyta me pelqen jashtmase.

----------


## StormAngel

Ti nuk ke hall se persona si une i shofin keto foto ne 4 te mengjesit.  :buzeqeshje: 
Na bere me fiksim me kete teme...nejse mo.

----------


## _ZoGu_

............................

----------


## _ZoGu_

> Ti nuk ke hall se persona si une i shofin keto foto ne 4 te mengjesit. 
> Na bere me fiksim me kete teme...nejse mo.



He se ska gje jo, pini nje got uji. Plus kur te ket ditelindjen e dashura juaj, keni pak a shum ide cti bleni  :ngerdheshje: 


Me poshte eshte Bridal Collection - koleksion nusesh.

----------


## _ZoGu_

koleksioni 2 nusesh.

----------


## _ZoGu_

BabyDoll of Victoria Secret

----------


## _ZoGu_

BabyDoll perseri..........

----------


## diikush

Fotot jane te bukura, po ashtu edhe modelet dhe te brendshmet qe kane veshur. 

Gjithsesi, ne aspektin mashkullor (meqe shumica e gocave thone qe i blejne te brendshmet per partneret  :buzeqeshje:   ) mendoj se ne cunave na pelqen lekura me shume se cdo veshje   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## _ZoGu_

diikush, femra si blen per partnetin, por i blen per veten dhe qefin e saj, dhe me nje veshje qe zgjedh femra, ajo mund te shpreh fantazin e saj dhe ne kte menyr i ben qefin edhe partnerit. Patjeter mashkullit i pelqen me shum lekura, sikur ashtu edhe femres se sdo i besh dashuri robave, por duhet te dish te besh dashuri qe te dish te fusesh edhe ne perdorim robat qe ke veshur dhe si ti heqesh ato pa i pasur bezdi dhe humbje kohe fare.


vazhdojm perseri me disa babydoll lingerie.

----------


## _ZoGu_

...............................

----------


## _ZoGu_

......................

----------


## donna76

Shume here nuk i jepet rendesia, kujdesi qe zakonisht i kushtojme veshjes se jashteme ne te vertete eshte shume e rendesishme per mbajtjen e nje femre po dhe te meshkujve!
punoj ne nje dyqan prej 6 vjetesh ne kete sektor nqs keni ndonje pyetje per tendencat e kasaj stine o per cdo gje rreth kesaj teme une jam ketu!!!nje pershendetje zonjes se kesaj teme Mina 
dhe komplimente per idene

psh a keni degjuar per sutjena te mbushura me vaj...
nje ide shume  e bukur per nje push-up  dhe per paraqitjen e tij shume natyrale (meqe vaji eshte i likuid) merr formen e gjoksit 
ciao

----------


## MEDEA

jane shume te rendesishme ke te drejte. por shqiptaret nuk jane mesuar te perdorin dhe te vleresojne sic duhet sharmin qe siguron nje veshje intimo e caktuar. a thua se nuk i vene re....

----------

